# Mario Hoops 3-on-3 sig tutorial



## Egonny (Dec 6, 2008)

Comments are always useful.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! How doo you do the c4d thing. I have Photoshop CS3 Extended.

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2008)

Yay a tutorial! I love learning new things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks dude!


----------



## Myke (Dec 7, 2008)

super clean tutorial =) very nice. It's just way too digital for my brain. I don't know how or what a c4d is and don't really know how to use lots of stuff you use there. 
Digital hasn't always been my cup of tea. I think I'll stick to paper. 
very great tut man!


----------



## Killermech (Dec 7, 2008)

Myke said:
			
		

> super clean tutorial =) very nice. It's just way too digital for my brain. I don't know how or what a c4d is and don't really know how to use lots of stuff you use there.
> Digital hasn't always been my cup of tea. I think I'll stick to paper.
> very great tut man!



That's really a shame Myke. Cause with your work and with some digital touches on it, it could turn to stuff beyond awesome.
Although as a tattooer you really don't need to know, but still.

Nice sig tutorial Egonny. I just don't like those arrows infront of Mario, looks like he's going to pick his nose with them or something


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 7, 2008)

c4d = Cinema 4D. You can use it to create renders to add depth to your graphics.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks everybody! C4D's are sort of pictures made in Cinema 4D, you have normal ones, wireframes, bubbles,...
It's normally used to give depth and some special effects.
It's the part i mostly hate, because it's difficult to know the right place to add your C4D.


----------



## ackers (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't get the bit where you apply new layer to add your name? I just add my name as a layer itself.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 7, 2008)

Great tutorial, very clean made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tnx for the tutorial, I may give it a try one time.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 9, 2008)

how do I add layers ?


----------



## Raika (Dec 9, 2008)

At the menu on the right, click the icon in the middle of the folder and trash can icons.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 9, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> how do I add layers ?


LOL, if you don't know that, i don't think this tutorial is at your level.


----------

